# PRAYER FOR MY DAUGHTER



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Folks I don't normally put my personal problems out in public but I really
need some advice and prayers for my 16yo daughter. Kellie has a cyst
on one of her ovaries this is causing abnormal menstrul bleeding and lately
some severe pain.This has has been going on for over a year my wife
and I cannot get the doctors to listen to us. They say its not life threatening
an just change her medications. Been to the ER twice this month because
of the pain being so bad I'm sure if we had high dollar ins instead of Texas
Chip they would be falling over each other for a chance to treat her.

Today my wife was cleaning Kellies room and found a note she had
written begging God to please heal her so she would not have to kill
herself. Folks I am SCARED !! Any suggestions on how to get these
doctors to listen to us.Sorry for the sob story but I could really use
some advice. PLEASE PRAY FOR MY DAUGHTER !!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

prayers for her and you for guidance and answers.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for Kellie and family. I would get a second opinion or change doctors. I assume you took her to the Conroe Regional Medical Center. Next time try the Herman Hospital E.R. on 242.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Urgent prayers on the way.

Heavenly Father, hear our prayers. Kellie is depending on you for healing and help. I believe it is your will, Christ said "it is finished" It was all accomplished and by His stripes we are healed. All the glory belongs to you,I'm not sure what supplication means but it probably means the way I feel right now. Please heal Kellie. In Jesus name amen


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please reach out in love and mercy to Kellie and her family. Pour your healing power onto her and remove this cyst completely. Ease her pain. Let her know the beauty of your touch. Let her eyes be turned to Jesus as the author and finisher of her faith. 

Increase Kellie's faith and her desire for life. Let her know she has a future and a place among the living. Bless her life in a mighty way. Give her a double portion of your daily benefits.

If your healing touch is to come through physicians, let them give her problem more priority than they have up to now. Let them do what is needed to remove the cyst and restore Kellie's youthful joy to her.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I will keep your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

That is SERIOUS business if your daughter feels that way. I pray that God will not ease her suffering but take it away completely. May the right doctor be found that can treat her through God`s healing Hands.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Heating pads help with the pain... also an anti-inflammatory such as Aleve seems to ease the pain a bit. NEVER stop complaining to the doctors... ask for a second, third, fourth opinion. Even with crappy insurance they have to give you a referral to another doctor thereby the insurance will pay most of the time. Not to mention, at the risk of losing you as a patient they will find loop holes to jump through insurance wise to be able to treat the patient! I've suggested a doctor that I wanted a referral to in the past and my insurance paid. 

As for the mental state of your daughter... let her see you continuing to find help for her. Chronic pain causes depression... that's a medical fact... so try to encourage her by keeping her involved in the decisions for treatment and new doctors.

I'm not sure where you're from, but when all else fails, taking a patient to the emergency room of an educational hospital like UTMB in Galveston and explaining to them all your efforts to find relief for your daughter usually is the catalyst for them to do some pretty extensive testing. Just stay on top of it... so many times these days, due to insurance companies refusing to pay for tests... doctors tend to misdiagnos or not test extensively enough to find problems. It's usually not a lack of empathy... but a matter of their hands being tied by your insurance company!! {Grrrr!! we won't get on THAT soap box on this thread!}

I pray that God will lay His hand on your daughter and keep her lifted up during this time. I also pray for just a wonderful miracle and the problem be found and solved! Never give up Faith that He will heal her completely!

God Bless and keep us informed!!


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

My daughter had the same symptoms, turned out she has Indometriosis. Will have surgery in August. I pray for your daughters cure.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I to will keep your daughter in my prayers, keep hugging her, tell her you love her and you will all get through this together.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Take her to Childrens Medical Center or Scott and White*

You are right there are lots of hard headed doctors out there and many do not care on way or the other.

Because she is still 16 she is still a child.

If it where my child I would do the following:

Take her to Childrens Medical Center in Dallas or if closer

Take her to Scott and White hospital in Temple. If you go to Scott and White ask for Dr. Kristy Ruthann Bybee that is my daughter. She is a pedatrician.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

is she on birth control? my best friend had this happen when she was in middle school and they made her get on birth control..she seemed to always be on her menstrual cycle...she said it helped but idk all the facts. being suicidal when i was a young teen myself, my parents would not take me to therapy for the fear of "i would never be able to get a job because it would be on my record"...was the worst mistake ever. i would find her someone to talk to other than her parents/ family/ friends ect. someone she can absolutely trust with no fear..i seriously support this.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

THANKS!!!

For all the prayers and advice !!


----------

